# Temp Probe in Foil



## ddave (Jun 12, 2008)

This may seem like an obvious question but . . .

When you are in the foil stage in smoking a butt or brisket and you are still cooking to temp, do you foil with the temp probe still in the meat?

Thanks.

Dave


----------



## 1894 (Jun 12, 2008)

So new at this that I've only foiled and probed once , but I tried to make a mental note of the thickest part of the roast I was doing , and put the probe in after foiling.


----------



## fatback joe (Jun 12, 2008)

I do.  Have been known to jab right through the foil on more than one occasion as well.  No ill effects that I can tell


----------



## geek with fire (Jun 12, 2008)

I wrap the probe up in the foil.  However, if I could make a suggestion: make sure you protect the joint of the probe.  For that matter, protect the mesh wire as well.  The moisture from the steam will kill them.

I buy the cheap rolls of foil from Wally world.  I put the rolls on the band saw and cut the roll into about 2" sections.  Now you have several 2" rolls of "protective tape" for your probes.  Just wrap the probes from the joint all the way down the wire.  When it gets cruddy, remove and reapply.  It really makes your probes last so much longer.


----------



## 1894 (Jun 12, 2008)

Well that makes a lot of sense , I've been either trying to tear narrow strips off the roll or cutting a bigger sheet with sissors and grumbling about the ends of adjoining sections not staying tight 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			





 Amazing how many simple solutions I don't see because I tend to over complicate most things


----------



## yankeerob (Jun 12, 2008)

I learned this lesson after buying several probes for the guru @ $30 a pop. Do you know of a source for the wire mesh? My stoker probes came without them and I'd like to get the retro fitted. Here's what I did last weekend on my WSM:

http://home.comcast.net/~gailymvt/FoiledWires.JPG

-rob


----------



## fatback joe (Jun 12, 2008)

Probably overkill, but how about this?

http://www.worbo.com/product_overvie...ta%20Sheet.pdf


----------



## supervman (Jun 12, 2008)

I also foil the gas line from my propane tank to my turkey deep fryer. 
Just in case of splatter. It'll save you a $25 hose.


----------

